# Personenlift



## lospos (10 Februar 2022)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand helfen für mein Siemens TIA Portal v15.4 brauche ich eine Steuerung welche auf diesen  nachfolgenden Text basiert. 

Funktionsbeschreibung Das Modell Aufzugsteuerung stellt einen vierstöckigen Personenaufzug dar, der die Stockwerke 1-4 befahren kann. In den Stockwerken 2 und 3 befinden sich außerhalb des Fahrstuhls jeweils zwei Anforderungstaster für Auf- und Abwärtsfahrt mit entsprechenden Kontrollleuchten, die die aktuelle Fahrtrichtung des Aufzugs anzeigen. Im ersten Stock befindet sich lediglich ein Anforderungstaster für Aufwährtsfahrt, im vierten Stock entsprechend lediglich ein Taster für Abwärtsfahrt.

Die Vertikalbewegung des Fahrstuhls wird über einen Motor mit zwei Schützen für Auf- bzw. Abwärtsbewegung (MU bzw. MD) gesteuert. Jedes Stockwerk besitzt eine separate Tür, die jeweils über einen eigenen Antriebsmotor geöffnet bzw. geschlossen werden kann. Die Endposition der Tür (vollständig geschlossen bzw. vollständig geöffnet) wird jeweils über zwei Endschalter angezeigt. Eine Lichtschranke zeigt in jedem Stockwerk an, ob ein gefahrloses Schließen der Tür möglich ist oder der Schließvorgang unterbrochen werden muss. Diese Lichtschranke kann innerhalb der Benutzeroberfläche über einen Taster (Handsymbol oberhalb der Anzeige-LED) "unterbrochen" werden. Beim Erreichen eines Stockwerks erzeugt ein Geber jeweils einen kurzen Impuls.

Innerhalb der Fahrstuhlkabine befinden sich vier Taster, über die das anzufahrende Stockwerk angegeben werden kann. Der mit SS beschriftete Taster dient zum Auslösen eines "Nothalts". Die aktuelle Fahrtrichtung des Aufzugs wird über zwei Leuchtanzeigen (HU bzw. HD) angezeigt, das aktuelle Stockwerk über die Digitalanzeige F.

Grüsse Lospos


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 Februar 2022)

Stelle mal deinen Ansatz vor.
Ohne eigene Vorarbeit wird dir keiner helfen.
Wenn es einer macht, wird es sofort negativ registriert ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen für mein Siemens TIA Portal v15.4 brauche ich eine Steuerung welche auf diesen  nachfolgenden Text basiert.


Da reicht eine CPU 1212 dafür.

Gruss Timo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> Siemens TIA Portal v15.4


Was ist TIA V15.4??

Du machst es dir aber auch einfach. Hier anmelden, komplette Aufgabe einfügen und fertig.



lospos schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine Steuerung welche auf diesen nachfolgenden Text basiert.


Es gibt keine Steuerung die auf deinem nachfolgenden Text basiert. Es gibt höchsten Steuerungen die für deine Aufgabe geeignet sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2022)

Von hier stammt die Aufgabe übrigens:
https://www.kahlert.com/web/steuerungaufzug2.php


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen für mein Siemens TIA Portal v15.4 brauche ich eine Steuerung welche auf diesen  nachfolgenden Text basiert.
> 
> ...






Ist ihm wohl doch unangenehm


----------



## hucki (10 Februar 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir:









PS:
...noch bevor sie Bauern verkuppelt 😱


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> [snip]
> 
> Du machst es dir aber auch einfach. Hier anmelden, komplette Aufgabe einfügen und fertig.
> 
> [snip]


Aber wundert dich doch wohl nicht wirklich, oder ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2022)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Aber wundert dich doch wohl nicht wirklich, oder ...


Doch, sehr.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> In den Stockwerken 2 und 3 befinden sich außerhalb des Fahrstuhls jeweils zwei Anforderungstaster für Auf- und Abwärtsfahrt mit entsprechenden Kontrollleuchten, die die aktuelle Fahrtrichtung des Aufzugs anzeigen. Im ersten Stock befindet sich lediglich ein Anforderungstaster für Aufwährtsfahrt, im vierten Stock entsprechend lediglich ein Taster für Abwärtsfahrt.


Im 1. und 4. Stock mit ohne Anzeige der aktuellen FahrtRichtung?
Vermutlich darf man die "aktuelle" FahrtRichtung nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen und es ist der RichtungsWunsch gemeint, der mit dem entsprechenden Taster kundgegeben wurde?



lospos schrieb:


> Die Vertikalbewegung des Fahrstuhls wird über einen Motor mit zwei Schützen für Auf- bzw. Abwärtsbewegung (MU bzw. MD) gesteuert. Jedes Stockwerk besitzt eine separate Tür, die jeweils über einen eigenen Antriebsmotor geöffnet bzw. geschlossen werden kann. Die Endposition der Tür (vollständig geschlossen bzw. vollständig geöffnet) wird jeweils über zwei Endschalter angezeigt.


Die Kabine selbst verfügt nicht über eine Tür?



lospos schrieb:


> Eine Lichtschranke zeigt in jedem Stockwerk an, ob ein gefahrloses Schließen der Tür möglich ist oder der Schließvorgang unterbrochen werden muss.


1 Lichtschranke, die in jedem Stockwerk anzeigt? Sie fährt also mit der Kabine?
Sie zeigt in jedem Stockwerk an? Oder auch noch "zwischen" den Stockwerken?



lospos schrieb:


> Diese Lichtschranke kann innerhalb der Benutzeroberfläche über einen Taster (Handsymbol oberhalb der Anzeige-LED) "unterbrochen" werden.


BenutzerOberfläche? Doch wohl nicht die genannten 5 BedienOberflächen des Fahrstuhls, sondern die des FahrstuhlSimulators?



lospos schrieb:


> Beim Erreichen eines Stockwerks erzeugt ein Geber jeweils einen kurzen Impuls.


Impuls wie kurz? Lang genug, um die Kabine rechtzeitig anhalten zu können?
Der kurze Impuls immer auf demselben Eingang, egal welches Stockwerk erreicht wird? Oder je Stockwerk 1 Eingang? Vielleicht sogar Richtungs-abhängig 2 Eingänge bei den Stockwerken 2 und 3?



lospos schrieb:


> Innerhalb der Fahrstuhlkabine befinden sich vier Taster, über die das anzufahrende Stockwerk angegeben werden kann. Der mit SS beschriftete Taster dient zum Auslösen eines "Nothalts".


Wo befindet sich denn dieser mit SS beschriftete Taster? Innerhalb der Kabine gibt es doch nur die 4 Taster, mit denen das anzufahrende Stockwerk angewählt werden kann.
Was passiert nach dem Auslösen eines "NotHalts"? Wird der Zustand "NotHalt" irgendwo angezeigt? Wo? Wie?
Darf der Fahrgast durch erneutes Anwählen eines ZielStockwerks (oder durch wiederholtes Betätigen des NotHaltTasters) die Fahrt fortsetzen?
Dürfen es die "AussenStehenden" auf den Stockwerken 1 bis 4?
Oder wird automatisch der Service über den NotHalt angefordert und macht sich flugs auf den Weg zum Fahrstuhl? Welche BedienOberfläche steht denn für den Service zur Verfügung?



lospos schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Fahrtrichtung des Aufzugs wird über zwei Leuchtanzeigen (HU bzw. HD) angezeigt, das aktuelle Stockwerk über die Digitalanzeige F.


Hier dürfte tatsächlich die aktuelle Fahrtrichtung gemeint sein.
Diese Anzeigen befinden sich in der Kabine?
Sind schon Einzelheiten über die Ansteuerung der DigitalAnzeige durchgesickert?

Ich glaube, ich werde mir die Benutzung von Fahrstühlen wieder abgewöhnen müssen.
Da ich mich auf der Treppe mit Maske und beschlagener Brille recht unwohl fühle, hatte ich sie mir aktuell erst angewöhnt.


----------



## TheLevel (11 Februar 2022)

Ja, ich weiß schon, warum ich morgens immer zuerst in dieses Forum schaue - da fängt der Tag direkt gut an


----------



## Der Pfälzer (14 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> Funktionsbeschreibung Das Modell Aufzugsteuerung stellt einen vierstöckigen Personenaufzug dar, der die Stockwerke 1-4 befahren kann.


Personenaufzug? Das kann ja nur eine Übungsaufgabe sein ...


----------



## Heinileini (14 Februar 2022)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Personenaufzug? Das kann ja nur eine Übungsaufgabe sein ...


Aber sogar ÜbungsAufgaben dürfen "Hand und Fuss" haben. 
Ich finde es unverschämt, wie die ÜbungsAufgabe den RätselLöser auf's Glatteis führt (Stichwort: "aktuelle FahrtRichtung").
Aber wahrscheinlich kann der Aufgabensteller nix dafür, weil er gar nicht weiss, was ein PersonenAufzug ist.


----------



## Dr Mik (15 Februar 2022)

lospos schrieb:


> ... Das Modell Aufzugsteuerung stellt einen vierstöckigen Personenaufzug dar, der die Stockwerke 1-4 befahren kann...


Hmm, wie stelle ich mir einen vierstöckigen Personenaufzug vor ? 4 Kabinen übereinander ?


----------



## Heinileini (15 Februar 2022)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Hmm, wie stelle ich mir einen vierstöckigen Personenaufzug vor ? 4 Kabinen übereinander ?


Du hast anscheinend die nötige Fantasie, um solche Aufgaben zu knacken! 

PS und OT:
Aus Bielefeld? Warum habe ich Dich noch nie bei einem NRW-ForumsTreffen im Runkelkrug gesehen?


----------

